# Question: Threads about the FV/Auburn Ave?



## cupotea (Dec 26, 2006)

Is there a current discussion on the Federal Vision/Auburn Avenue Theology that you could kindly direct me to?

Failing that where are the most recent?

I have been away.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 26, 2006)

joshua said:


> Howdy, Michael. Welcome back.
> 
> See This Forum. It is a subforum which directly relates to both FV and Auburn Avenue stuff.
> 
> Blessings,



Awesome, thanks Josh and it's good to be back.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 26, 2006)

There are resources here.

This 

 is due out on 5 Jan.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 26, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> There are resources here.
> 
> This
> 
> is due out on 5 Jan.


Thanks.

I am trudging through some stuff Mark Chambers sent me a kind of give and take between Wilkins, Wilson, Schlissel et al and the likes of Pipa and Morton H. Smith.

So much to read, so little time.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> There are resources here.
> 
> This
> 
> is due out on 5 Jan.



A shameless plug - the best kind, of course!


----------

